# M/T Shifter Boot



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I finally took my shifter apart (1997 2WD 2.4L), and discovered the innermost rubber boot is cracked near its base. I knew it was leaking somewhere up in that area. I'm wondering if I should replace anything else besides the boot while I have it apart. It was a pain in the ass to take the front carpet out. Also, do I need to remove the shifter ball end to get the boot on. There appears to be 2 snap rings holding it in. The lower snap ring has holes for snap ring pliers (which I don't have yet). I guess I would use 2 flat head screwdrivers to get the upper snap ring off???


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the toll is best but in a pinch use an awl and a flat head screw driver..

with the awl pull the rung in towards the shifter center so that you can get the screw diver to the outside of the ring to pry it up and around..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

remember... be delicate and careful..finese being the operative word here..


if you break the ring it may just jump up and sting you...


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

Okay I got the shift lever out by removing the snap ring with ears. The remaining snap ring holds the eared snap ring in and also retains the plastic lower socket which is spring loaded. Here's the thing: the shift lever has a ball on one end and a very large cylinder tapering to the handle on the other, capturing both the plastic upper socket and the rubber boot. I was able to spread the rubber boot open far enough to get it over the cylinder, but it tore in the process. I don't see how the upper socket could ever be removed. Its ID is too small to slide past the ball and the cylinder. I wonder how they make this thing. I don't think the lever is 2 pieces. The rubber boot looks like it might be molded in place. Below the ball there's another smaller ball and it has a plastic socket around it. That socket might spread open far enough without breaking for installation/removal. I'm just wondering if anybody has ever messed with this hardware. I have a '97 2WD 4-cyl extended cab. I'm probably going to buy a rubber boot at the dealer and install it from the handle end and hope it doesn't tear. The dealer wants about $15 for it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

maybe just remove the top cover.. it think that there are 6- 10 mm or 12mm bolts and the whole thing comes off..


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see how the upper socket, made of plastic, is separable from the shifter lever. Also the boot gets expanded like hell to make it over the the cylindrical end.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the larger diameter shifter seperates from the lower thinner part..

it is probably put on by machine..it should be threaded..but i do not remember right now..

so may be try to vasiline the rubber boot and or heat up the new rubber boot in some boiling water..

once it is slightly hot and the shaft is lubed see if it will slip on ...


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

Having done this myself, I know it's a pain in the ass. I just slid the boot over the shaft while lubed up with oil and it barely made it without ripping. I don't think there's any other way to do it.


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I took Zane's advice and heated the boot up in hot water (but not boiling) and slid it on using dish soap. It did not rip but it wasn't a walk in the park. It probably cooled off before it was all the way on. The Nissan dealer had the boot in stock and gave me a large zip tie free of charge. I lubed up the spherical surfaces with lithium grease per the factory service manual. I did not replace the spherical bushings. I was able to get the snap ring off using pliers from Harbor Freight for $2.99 on sale, but they were just too wimpy to get the snap ring back on. The snap ring kept popping off and actually broke the skin on one of my fingertips. I had to drive to work and borrow a heavier duty pair of snap ring pliers. I took a test drive with the shifter panel off and the front carpet out. It was extremely loud. You got to appreciate the sound deadening put into even a relatively cheap vehicle like this.


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

Good to hear you got it on. At least you wont have to do it again anytime soon.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

most time when stretching rubber over your shaft it is best to lube things up....

lol..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

stupid question... would it have been easier to unscrew the shift knob and then slide the boot down? or did I miss something?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

he did .. check his link for the picture..

it was the isolater boot underbeath the accordian boot..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

to do this the carpet can stay installed.......


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

How can you get the shifter boot off with the carpet in place? There's 6 bolts holding the shifter boot flange to the floor.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

rotate it thru the carpet opening once the bolts are out......I've never removed my carpet during servicing the 5 spd with new fresh gear oil or anything......


----------

